# your speed cube history.



## buelercuber (Nov 7, 2010)

Alright, in this thread i am hoping to get all of your main speed cube replacement stories, all the way from a storebought (intending it was your first) all the way to a AV, FII, of Guhong ( or any other cube). I want to hear them

in return i shall give you mine:
3x3:
1. Rubik's storebought
2. Type A I white
3. Cube 4 you transparent black
4. Edison cube white
5. Haiyan's cube white
6. Ghosthand II, then traded for a Dayan II GITD* green.
7. Dayan II GITD* green
8. Alpha V white,
9. *Guhong white*. 
10. Type F II.

And to this day I use my Guhong the most.
i also seemed to have gone through some cubes along my trek of 2 and a half years.

your turn,

and ,

GOGOGO
:tu



*glow in the dark.

EDIT: since everyone is doing all of their main cubes, i will too.

2x2 :
1. mini eastsheen keychain black.
2. eastsheen white. 
3. *Lan Lan white.*

4x4:
1. Rubiks 4x4 borrowed from a friend, pretty much broken.
2. Eastsheen white, (got it with the order of my 2x2 eastsheen)
3. *YJ white.*

5x5:
1. V-cube 5 

6x6:
1. Every now and then i borrow my friends v-cube 6 that i modded

7x7:
1. V-cube 7

Sq1:
1. MF8 sqi green
2. Cubetwist sq1 white.


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 7, 2010)

1.) Storebought
2.) A-Core DIY (White)
3.) Edison (Black)
4.) Ghosthand I (Black)
5.) Dayan Guhong (White)

I know, not that many 3x3's as some people.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 7, 2010)

will doodoo this for teh lulz

Rubiks storebought
Diansheng
Fake F
Faker F
Type A-3 whateveritscallednewold
-C4Y-
-YJ-
F2
F2
Guhong
-meansboughtbutdidntreallyuse-


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Nov 7, 2010)

Black storebought
White mystery cube that I didn't know was adjustable, at first, then I figured it out later. It was still pretty good
White C4U DIY
Black C-II
Black F-II


----------



## xdaragon (Nov 7, 2010)

1. Dollar Store 
2. Rubik's Brand 
3. A-V (That's what it was called when I bought it) 
4. Type A 
5. Ghosthand I 
6. Ghosthand II 
7. F-II x2 
8. A-V again 
9. Rubik's Diy 
10. Dayan Lingyun II
11. Haiyan Haiyan 
12. Haiyan 's Memory 
13. Guhong


----------



## SWelsh1000 (Nov 7, 2010)

1. 50 cent cube
2.Cube4You DIY
3.Type AV 
4.Type FII
5.Type AV again
6.DaYan GuHong


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 7, 2010)

* - never used in a competition which is A LOT of them

3x3
Cubes 1-4: Storeboughts (all dead) *
5, 6: White Rubik's DIY (all dead) *
7: White AII 
8: White AI (dead)
9: White AII again (from 7)
10: White AI again *
11: White AI modded (dead)
12: White AII again (from 7)
13: White Edison (sort of dead) *
14: White AII again again (from 7)
15: White CII *
16: White Guhong
17 (current): White Lingyun. *

2x2
Black ES
Black ES (dead) *
White ES(dead)
White Maru (dead)*
White DS

4x4
Pretooled Storebought (dead) *
Black ES (dead) *
White ES 
White QJ 
White Mini QJ (dead) *
White QJ
White Maru

5x5
Black ES (dead)
White ES (dead)
White V Cube

6x6
White V cube modded (dead)
White V Cube *

7x7
White V7
White V7 *

Sq-1
MF8
MF8 *
CubeTwist *

Pyraminx
DX Pyra (dead, but tim reynolds still loves it <3)
TOMY
QJ with tiles.

PVC megaminx


----------



## Johngasm (Nov 7, 2010)

1. Storebought
2. Type D from cub4you (white
3. C4Y DIY (white)
4. Ghost Hand 2
5. Dayan Guhong (colored)
6. Haiyan Memory (black)
7. LingYun (black)
8. Guhong (pink)

and some cubes that never became my main...


----------



## Karth (Nov 7, 2010)

1. Rubik's Brand
2. C4U Black diy
3. type-A black (for a week or so)
4. C4U Black diy, again
5. GHII
6. Now I cycle between a black F2 and a black DaYan Guhong


----------



## userman (Nov 7, 2010)

1. Storebought 3x3x3 (Christmas gift)
2. Rubiks 2X2.
2.5 My Rubiks 2x2 broke 
2.7 My Rubiks 3x3x3 was destroyed by a friend of mine.
2.8 New 3x3x3 Rubiks....
2.9 Leanring 2x2 Ortega
3 LANLAN 2x2x2


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 7, 2010)

My cube history: 

1.) Rubik's Storebought (Exploded)
2.) Storebought
3.) F II
4.) Alpha 5



waffle=ijm said:


> 17 (current): White Lingyun. *


 
You got the Lingyun? How do you like it?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 7, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> You got the Lingyun? How do you like it?


 
It's a little bit too fast, so I have no control. but I recently got a 10.84 avg of 12 with it. I can go full speed at the cost of accurate turning but that doesn't matter much since the corner cutting is good in comparison to the Guhong. (My Lingyun is set to a tighter tension since i found that it pops easily. The Guhong is set looser since it feels too sluggish at tight tensions)

My turning style overall is choppy and very rigid, it doesn't flow very well. For the Guhong, this wasn't much of an issue since it feels incredibly gummy and slightly slower for me, and if I were to use a more "flowing" turning style, the gummy-ness of it would have made the solve both icky and slow. Fast turning made the solves less icky in my hands making the Guhong more bearable. However, I got used to it.

And Before you say anything about how awesome you think the Guhong is, I really hate it, and I only use it because I hate all my other cubes more.

The Lingyun isn't gummy at as I was predicting it would it be. In fact, I like the overall feel of it. Somewhat clicky like my favorite all time cube, the Aii. Since, I got used to faster turning from the Guhong to prevent the icky solve feeling, I tend to apply it to the lingyun as well. I overturned for a while, but I'm getting used to it.


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 7, 2010)

1- Storebought (Borrowed from friend)
2- Random Ebay DIY
3- White type F
4- Black type C
5- Black type C/C4Y hybrid
6- Dayan II
7- Black Alpha 5
Everything on here is black unless otherwise mentioned.


----------



## XXGeneration (Nov 7, 2010)

D: Am I the only one who didn't start with a storebought?

OT: Chinese Knockoff
Edison
F2
A-5

Now I can't decide between F2 and A-5 as my main.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 7, 2010)

1- Storebought
2- ""
3- ""
4- ""
5- C4Y Diy tiled
6- C4Y Diy stickered
7- A-V / F-II (used both)
8- F-II (decided F-II was better)
9- White GHII 
10- F-II (Realizes F-II is better for me)


----------



## cubedude7 (Nov 7, 2010)

1. Storebought
2. DIY which type I don't know, because I got it as a present 
3. Type A 
4. Type F
5. Type CII (it turned out they sent me the wrong cube, I ordered a FII, but I didn't know how a type FII turns, so I thought the CII was a FII)
6. Type AV (modded)


----------



## Jukuren (Nov 7, 2010)

3x3--->Storebought... FII... GuHong 
2x2---> Lan Lan
5x5--->Rubiks brand
megaminx---> MF8


----------



## Fire Cuber (Nov 7, 2010)

*3x3*
*Around june 2009* Unknown Chinese DIY. I got this at store, Then core breakdown
*From october 2009 to january 2010* Rubik's storebought, I bought 1 then I noticed it wasn't very good, I bought storebought again. It was better than the other one but I decided to try an other kind of package which is better than the 2 other ones
*29 july 2010* YongJun Type-D1, bought this in a book fair? not very fast but people says "stop using storebought, use DIYs." Anyway this is better than my Storebought.
*5 August 2010* Ghosthand 2003A, I bought other cube which is easy to get. This cube was available in the supermarket and people says "this cube is good for speedsolving." And, I know this cube is better than Type-D.
*11 september 2010* Ghosthand II, I didn't notice this cube was available on the supermarket near me, so, I bought this cube and the cube was better than 2003A.
*10 october 2010* Haiyan Memory, got this online from bigbee, lot of people says this is the best cube on the market.

*4x4*
*Around june 2009* Rubiks brand, hasn't change the 4x4 because i don't go 4x4
*Around december 2009* Mefferts because the other ones lost some pieces and It is very loose. Pops in about in every 5 turns.
*End-middle of august, till around end of september.*Mini QJ i got this at a supermarket and a piece was lost when it pops. I bought an other one again after about one month i dropped it and pieces broke. I didn't use the pieces of the old Mini QJ because I forget where i kept it.
*Around end of september* Back to bulky mefferts 

*5x5*
WHITE V-CUBE 5 FROM THE START!


----------



## cubemaster13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Storebought
Type a I
Type a V
Not that exciting...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 7, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> It's a little bit too fast, so I have no control. but I recently got a 10.84 avg of 12 with it. I can go full speed at the cost of accurate turning but that doesn't matter much since the corner cutting is good in comparison to the Guhong. (My Lingyun is set to a tighter tension since i found that it pops easily. The Guhong is set looser since it feels too sluggish at tight tensions)
> 
> My turning style overall is choppy and very rigid, it doesn't flow very well. For the Guhong, this wasn't much of an issue since it feels incredibly gummy and slightly slower for me, and if I were to use a more "flowing" turning style, the gummy-ness of it would have made the solve both icky and slow. Fast turning made the solves less icky in my hands making the Guhong more bearable. However, I got used to it.
> 
> ...


 
Cool! I do like clicky cubes, so this'll probably be a better fit for me than the Guhong. I like my cubes super-loose, and I don't pop too much, so it sounds I'll like it. And I'm sorry you hate all your cubes D:


----------



## BigGreen (Nov 7, 2010)

storeboughts
Type a
Type d
c4u black 
c4u purple
f2 or av

all cubers other than 3x3 dont matter


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 7, 2010)

Crap dollar store cube
storebought
c4u
gh1
A1
edison
gh2
f1
f2
f2
f2
f2
c2
av
a2
f2
f2
f2
guhong

I wear f2s down.
Have many guhongs now for backups


----------



## ariasamie (Nov 7, 2010)

off-topic:


Spoiler



I've heard that DaYan GuHong is better than F-II
is there any thread discussing it? (the new search function sucks)
should I make a thread with a poll?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 7, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> I've heard that DaYan GuHong is better than F-II
> is there any thread discussing it? (the new search function sucks)
> should I make a thread with a poll?


 
The search function doesn't suck, just nobody knows how to use it.


----------



## ariasamie (Nov 7, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> The search function doesn't suck, just nobody knows how to use it.


 
thank you for your great help <3


----------



## LewisJ (Nov 7, 2010)

1. EPGY cube (like an average storebought)
2. DS mini, until the paint chipped off
3. Decent storebought
4. Type FI, wore out
5. Mini QJ 3x3 48mm, wore out (like a mini type F)
6. Type FII, black, got destroyed
7. Mini C 50mm, disappeared
8. Color guhong/white FII


----------



## Dene (Nov 7, 2010)

1. Storebought
2. AII-SV


Haven't found anything that I like since.


----------



## theace (Nov 7, 2010)

1. Crap 20 Rupee cube from a Railway Station hawker.
2. Storebought (Screwed the stickers)
3. Storebought (Broke Yellow Center)
4. Storebought (Broke Orange Center)
5. Rubik's Revenge (Sick piece of crap!)
6. Storebought (Broke Red Center)
7.1. Ghost Hand - I (Lost it in college)
7.2. Mini QJ 4x4 (Broke the core while trying to cut)
7.3. LanLan 2x2 (Still have it!)
7.4. MF8 Square 1 (Good ****!)
8. Storebought (Still have this one. Modded it a lot)
9.1. GuHong
9.2. Ghost Hand - II (For my brother)
9.3. LanLan 4x4 (Hate it!)
9.4. QJ Pyraminx
9.5. Lingao Magic
9.6. Clock
9.7. Mirror Block

I also happened to pick up a Rubik's 360somewhere in the middle. Though I don't really use it much.


----------



## ariasamie (Nov 7, 2010)

theace said:


> 1. Crap 20 Rupee cube from a Railway Station hawker.
> 2. Storebought (Screwed the stickers)
> 3. Storebought (Broke Yellow Center)
> 4. Storebought (Broke Orange Center)
> ...


yes. 6 months ago I bought one from rubik's.com and I haven't solved it more than 4-5 times.


----------



## jiggy (Nov 7, 2010)

-Store bought (Borrowed from a friend. I've never actually owned a store bought.)
-*PUZL.co.uk speedcube* [black] (No idea what cube it actually was.) 
-*A-I* [black] (Copying badmephisto)
-*D-II* [white]
-C-II [white] (Not a fan)
-A-V [white]
-*Hybrid of the D-II* with some other random stuff [white]
-*Haiyan's cube* [white]
-*Haiyan memory* [white]
-F-II [white and black] (Yuck!)
-*DaYan GuHong* [white] (Too early to say if it's my main or not)

(Bold means I consider it to have been my main cube at some point, except in the case of the GuHong, which is in limbo at present)


----------



## dubefest (Nov 8, 2010)

*History*

2x2-

1. Rubik's Promotional cube 2x2:fp

2. LanLan Screw Spring Structure 2x2:tu

3x3-

1. Rubik's Promotional Cube 3x3:fp

2. Rubik's Storebought (first one)

3. Rubik's Storebought (second one, after I lost the first one)

4. Ghosthand II 

5. Haiyan's Memory Cube:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu

4x4- 

1. Mefferts 4x4:tu (it broke)

2. QJ 4x4 (Did a couple solves, then traded it for the YJ)

3. YJ 4x4:tu

5x5-

1. V-Cube 5:tu


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 8, 2010)

A1 Old
C-II
Taiyan/DaYan
Ghosthand
F-II
Haiyan's
AV
GuHong


----------



## Owen (Nov 8, 2010)

*2x2*:

Eastsheen

Lan-Lan

*3x3*:

Storebought

GH1

F-II

*4x4*:

Rubik's

QJ

Dayan


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Nov 8, 2010)

3x3
Rubik's storebought
Studio cube
Rubik's storebought
C4Y DIY
CII
FI
FII frame + CII cubies


----------



## kooixh (Nov 8, 2010)

3x3
rubiks storebought 
type CII
type D
type B
alpha 5

2x2
rubiks
white eastsheen
black eastsheen

4x4
eastsheen white
eastsheen black
rubiks
Mini QJ 

5x5
V cube 5

6x6
v cube 6


----------



## RyanO (Nov 8, 2010)

1. promotional cube from a career fair
2. Rubik's brand (dropped off 4th story balcony a few days before my first competition)
3. Another Rubik's brand
4. Old Type A
5. Ghosthand
6. A-II
7. A-V (now just used for OH)
8. A3f (now just used for BLD)
9. F-II


----------



## Faz (Nov 8, 2010)

1. Weird Storebought 3x3 (Not Rubik's)
2. Red old type A
3. Old type A3
4. Type C
5. C4U cube
6. A2
7. F2
8. A5
9. Haiyan memory
10. Guhong.


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 8, 2010)

3x3:
1. Storebought
2. Old Type A I(White)
3. Type AV(White)
4. Dayan Guhong(White)

I still use my AV from time to time. It's still in great condition.

2x2:
1. Rubik's brand Ice Cube(Yuck.)
2. Rubik's Junior cube.(Double yuck)
3. Eastsheen(White)
4. LanLan(White)

4x4:
1. Rubik's brand
2. Mini QJ(White)

Hopefully the x-cube will replace my mini QJ. 
In the future, I hope to get my hands on some v-cubes. I still have yet to buy one. Is sad man...


----------



## musicninja17 (Nov 8, 2010)

1. Rubik's brand
2. Another rubik's brand
3. Modded A5
4. Guhong. I have a feeling i won't be leaving Lubix Guhong anytime soon.


----------



## wing92 (Nov 8, 2010)

only doing the 3x3 here

Storebought
Traded that with my sister for a weird old cube that wasn't much better but had screws and weird center caps
Got a better storebought from my girlfriend's younger sister
A I (green)
C4Y (purple)
C4Y core with A I cubies (purple center cubies, the rest green)
FII (black)
Guhong (white)


----------



## TMOY (Nov 8, 2010)

1) My 1980s cube (probably a KO because it didn't have the Rubik's logo, no idea of the exact brand)
2) Storebought
3) Black type C (never really liked it)
4) Back to storebought
5) Back to black type C when storebought started to get too crappy
6) White mini-type C
7) I'm considering switching to my vlack Guhong but I still have to tune it a bit because it pops too much.


----------



## darkerarceus (Nov 8, 2010)

3x3
1. Cube with japanese colour scheme (Knockoff? It's decent)
2. Type B White DIY from eBay!

4x4 
1. Rubik's

2x2
1. Using my 4x4 as a 2x2 lol

Not exciting I know


----------



## Vincents (Nov 8, 2010)

2x2
1. Eastsheen
2. *Maru*

3x3
1. Rubik's Cube (Storebought)
2. 25th Anniversary Rubik's Cube.
3. Rubik's.com DIY. Lubed with Rubik's.com DIY lube and SNAP Silicone Spray.
4. Black Type A (oldest). Lubed with SNAP Silicone Spray and CRC.
5. Black Type A (oldest). Lubed with Thai Jizz.
6. Black Mini C
7. White Mini C
8. Black Mini C
9. Black Mini C (they wear out fast...)
10. *White A-V* (Lubed with Lubik's and Maru Lube

4x4
1. Rubik's Storebought
2. Big QJ
3. *Black Maru*

5x5
1. Rubik's Storebought
2. *Black V-5*

6x6
1. *Black V-6*

7x7
1. *White V-7*

Pyraminx
1. *Black QJ*


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 8, 2010)

1. Crap dollar cube.
2. Crap dollar cube.
3. 90s dollar cube.
4.


fazrulz said:


> 1. Weird Storebought 3x3 (Not Rubik's)


5. A2
6. A5
7. F1
8. A3-f
9. A5
10. GuHong.


Edit: There was also a cube I bought off someone, missing stickers on one side, one side loosens, but bought for $13 coz was nub (he got it for $4 and vaselined). Also a C1.5 that Faz used at NZ champs. The dollar cubes were all second hand, and heavily vaselined.


----------



## NeuwDk (Nov 8, 2010)

2x2x2:
1. rubik's
2. LanLan

3x3x3:
1. Storebought
2. Cube4you DIY - i used the cubies from the storebought and the cube4you core at my first competition.
3. YJ white
4. Ghost hand I white
5. Alpha 2
6. ShengEn F-II black
7. DaYan GuHong black

4x4x4:
1. QJ big one with tiles, black - but have ordered a DaYan/MF8 so I assume I'll use that in the future

5x5x5:
1. QJ black
2. V-cube white

6x6x6:
1. V-cube white

7x7x7:
1. V-cube white

SQ-1:
1. MF8 white

Pyraminx:
1. White QJ

this should be it


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 8, 2010)

*2x2:*
Rubiks Ice
Eastsheen
LanLan

*3x3*
Rubiks Storebought
C4U Cube
C cubies, C4U core
Type C 1.5
Ghosthand II
GuHong
FII
A2
FII

*4x4*
Rubiks
Eastsheen
QJ
Eastsheen 
Mini QJ
Maru
Mini QJ 
Maru


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 8, 2010)

1. Storebought
2. Old Type A
3. FII
4. CII
5. Dayan Guhong


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 8, 2010)

*3x3*
- Black Rubik's Game (really bad)
- Purple C4Y DIY
- Black FII

*2x2*
- not sure (eastsheen or YJ)
- LanLan 2x2
- LanLan 2x2

*4x4*
- Eastsheen

*5x5*
- Eastsheen

*SQ1*
- CubeTwist


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 8, 2010)

1. storebought
2. j`eycube
3. better j`eycube


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 8, 2010)

1. Rubik's brand
2. orange type A
3. transparent red type A
4. purple C4Y
5. white AII
6. white Dayan Guhong


----------



## Faz (Nov 9, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Also a C1.5 that Faz used at NZ champs.


 
Yeah, that's just a type C. What the hell is a C1.5 anyway?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 9, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Yeah, that's just a type C. What the hell is a C1.5 anyway?


Jeremy told me it was a C1.5 because of sth to do with the caps and sth else.
Wouldn't want to argue with Jeremy on hardware.


----------



## SuperStrawberry (Nov 9, 2010)

3x3:
1. Black Storebought 3x3
2. Black Diansheng
3. Black F II
4. Black A V
5. Black Rubik's DIY
6. *Black Guhong*

2x2:
1. Black Eastsheen 
2. White LanLan
3. *Black LanLan*

2x2:
1. White YongJun 
2. Black eastsheen
3. Black Maru
4. *Black Dayan*


----------



## angelu1125 (Nov 9, 2010)

1.Rubiks Storebought
2.C4U Cube
3.Weird Unknown DIY cube
4.Type C
5.Alpha V
6.Haiyan Memory or Guhong.


----------



## Zubon (Nov 9, 2010)

3x3
1. 100yen shop cheap crappy cube.
2. Storebought (Made my megahouse)
3. Type D/type C hybrid.
4. Mini C (At that time I was doing most of my cubing at work and it was handy to carry around.)
5. Daiyan I
6. A4
7. F2 stopped using it after it popped too much.
8. A5 "Haiyan memory" modded
9. Currently use A4, A5 or Guhong depending on my mood.


----------



## joey (Nov 9, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 1. storebought
> 2. j`eycube
> 3. better j`eycube


 
<3<3


----------



## HaraldS (Nov 9, 2010)

1 Storbought (to sub 14 average)
2 A5
3 Guhong

2x2x2
es


----------



## Ton (Nov 9, 2010)

3x3 
1980-2002 Rubik's Ideal 1980
2003-2005 Rubik's Studio
2006-2010 Rubik's DIY
2010 DaYan GuHong & Rubik's DIY


----------



## Godmil (Nov 9, 2010)

1. £1 cheapy
2. Rubik's Storebought
3. Rubik's DIY (which lasted 1 day before I got a...)
4. F2
5. A5 + Memory (bought both for comparison)
6. 2* F2's (bought as backup before I realised that I much preferred the Memory)
7. (Lubix) Guhong (Got another Guhong in lightake postage hell - ordered a month before the Lubix - so that will work as a comparison and backup for the Lubix)


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 9, 2010)

1. 1980's Rubik with Japanese colour scheme
2. Store bought Rubik
3. Another store bought Rubik a week later (dropped it and broke a corner)
4. Competition Standard Speed Cube from puzl.co.uk
5. type C
6. Haiyan Type A variant
7. GuHong

I have others but they've never been my main


----------



## BC1997 (Nov 9, 2010)

3x3
Tal-Lira(yu r dollar store)
25th anniversay cube

Megaminx
Mefferts

2x2
eastsheen


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 11, 2010)

*3x3*
1) Dollar store cube
2) *Storebought*

*4x4*
1) Rubik's brand
2) *Maru*(I really hate it though)

*5x5*
1) Rubik's
2)*QJ*

*Megaminx*
1) QJ

I don't own a 2x2


----------



## number1failure (Nov 11, 2010)

First: Pimped out storebought
Next: DaYan GuHong
Next: DaYan LingYun
Next: DaYan GuHong (again)

When I started cubing, I obviously just had a storebought, then I modded it when getting more into cubing. Then I got a GuHong, which was my main speedcube until I got a LingYun. But after a while with the LingYun, I traded it, so my main cube reverted back to the GuHong.


----------



## Nupist (Nov 11, 2010)

1) Brought the official company off friend for £1
2) Brought a 2x2x2 off puzl.com
3) Brought a better 3x3x3 from a bookstore.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Nov 16, 2010)

1. storebought (Nov-ish 2006 to Oct 2007)
2. old type A (Oct 2007 to Jan 2010)
3. some cube I bought in China. I think it might be a clown cube? (Jan 2010 to Sept 2010)
4. A-V (a brief flirtation/affair that lasted no more than a few weeks)
5. A-II (Sept 2010 to )


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 16, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> 1. Storebought
> 2. Old Type A
> 3. FII
> 4. CII
> 5. Dayan Guhong



6. A2!!!


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 16, 2010)

1981a; Crap KO, the core broke
1981b; Ideal toys Rubik (Arxxon, German edition also sold in Sweden and Finland)
2005-present, Only diffrent Rubiks

Yes, sure, I may got a few others but I'm a puritan since that first sucky thing (note that this only goes for 3x3, I use LL 2x2 (was ES), ES 4x4 (was Rubik) and V5 (was Rubik, ES, Rubik)).


----------



## 4. (Nov 16, 2010)

Crappy no name cube
Rubik's Brand 3x3
Rubik's Brand 4x4
Rubik's Brand 2x2
Rubik's Brand 5x5
Another Rubik's brand 3x3
ShengEn Type F-II


----------



## flan (Nov 16, 2010)

1. worse than dollar store cube. You had to wrist all turns and even then it would lock up really bad and take about 5 seconds to undo
2. storebought <3
3. Type a I (hated it, so tight and popped so bad)
4. F-II <3
5. AV
6.Guhong. <3

the <3's are for the cubes I instantly fell inlove with


----------



## emolover (Nov 16, 2010)

*3x3*
1.Rubiks store bought
2.C4U DIY
3.FII
4.AV(black)
5.Gu Hung
*2x2*
1. Eastsheen
2. Ghost hand
3. Ghost hand
*4x4*
1. Eastsheen
2. QJ(black)
3. Maru
*5x5*
1.Eastsheen(black)
2.QJ(black)
3.V-cube
*Megaminx*
1.Chinaminx(black)
2.Mf8
*Pyraminx*
1.QJ
2.Mefferts(sucked)
3.QJ

All of them are white unless I put in parentencies black.


----------



## kdawg123 (Nov 16, 2010)

Store bought 3x3

Store bought 4x4

V-cube 7.
Maybe that is part of the reasons that my times are sub par.


----------



## DavidEBowyerJr (Nov 16, 2010)

1. store bought Rubik's x's 2 
2. Rubik's brand DIY (what a joke) :fp
3. Guhong... Yes a LUBIX lubed one. :tu


----------



## avgdi (Nov 17, 2010)

3x3
1. Storebought
2. White Type A-1
3. F-II
4. AV
5. Guhong

2x2
1. East Sheen
2. Lan Lan
3. Ghosthand


----------



## gavnasty (Nov 17, 2010)

n00bcuber said:


> 1. store bought Rubik's x's 2
> 2. Rubik's brand DIY (what a joke) :fp
> 3. Guhong... Yes a LUBIX lubed one. :tu


 
Hey don't diss the Rubik's DIY. It was pretty baller before A-Vs and Guhongs and such.

Rubik's storebought
Rubik's DIY
F-II
A-V


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 17, 2010)

XXGeneration said:


> D: Am I the only one who didn't start with a storebought?
> 
> OT: Chinese Knockoff
> Edison
> ...


 
Get C4


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 17, 2010)

2x2

1. Rubik's Brand (lost)
2. YJ 2002 white
3. Rubik's Brand modded (sucks)
YJ 2002 broke
4.YJ 2002 whote (broke AGAIN)
5. *MARU* white NEVER lubricated it :O

3x3

1. Rubik's old cube (on dome packaging, will eventually get it out of the warehouse)
2. Dollar cube
3. Yong Jun white painted color (lost)
4. Storebought (lost)
5. YJ Type D Glow green FULL CLOSURE version (broke)
6. YuXin toys 2008 Edition white (core busted, changed with C4U and it works very well)
7. Non-spring storebought (broke)
8. VirKill custom (heard that it worns out, so I put it down)
9. *MARU BLACK DIY 3x3* NEVER lubricated it :O
10. A-V
11. Ghost Hand 1
12. MuFang yellow (for my favorite cousin )
13. KOTAKATIK Flash (GH 2 replica)
14. Rubik's Studio Hungary Arched center (with washer added)
15. GuHong+A1 core+Maru springs
16. AV-SV (Alpha V Veng [full])

4x4

1. Yong Jun white East Sheen clone
2. Rubik's brand
3. Yong Jun white East Sheen clone 
3. *MARU BLACK 4x4* NEVER lubricated it :O

5x5

1. Rubik's brand
2. *Mefferts black tiled*

Tetraminx

1. *QJ black tiled*

Megaminx

1. QJ "clefferts" black stickered
2. Over-sanded PVC "Pimp my megaminx"
3. *MF8 II Tiled white*
4. Self improved screw-spring assembly (mod by me) Mefferts black tiled (color recog is very hard)

Timer

1. Black QJ
2. *Blue Stackmat V2*

Mat

1. Self-made red stackmat (from those rubber baby mats used to prevent pee from going to mattress)
2. *Speedstacks mat (color ?)*
3. Pochmann style micro-stackmat (from mousepad)


Lubes

1. WaXco (crap)
2. Cyclo (meh, shock oil in a can)
3. PenRay (CRC replica that wears out FAST, IMO sucks)
4. Maru lube (nuff' said)
5. *Jig-A-Loo (the stuff we cubers trust in)*

Black=Main/Most used


----------



## cookieyo145 (Nov 18, 2010)

rubiks storebought
rubiks storebought(killed by me)
*edison*


----------



## chickenfly34 (Nov 18, 2010)

1.Rubik's storebought
2.White C4U
3.White A1
4.Black A5
5.Black GH2
6.Black Rubik's DIY

I dont like white cube.


----------



## rubiksczar (Nov 18, 2010)

3x3:
storebought later destroyed
storebought lubed and moddified
storebought faster than my last
Maru

2x2:
rubik's ice
Maru

4x4:
Maru

5x5:
Rubik's
v-cube

6x6:
v-cube

7x7:
v-cube


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 21, 2010)

Storebought (5 months)
Type A (2 weeks)
Type C (2.5 years)
New Type A-III (most of this year; does anyone know where to get type Cs anymore?)


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 21, 2010)

2x2:
1. LanLan

3x3:
1. Rubik's storebought, still alive after its months of abuse <3
2. F-II

4x4:
1. Rubik's (bought before I knew any better...)
2. Maru

5x5: 
1. Rubik's (again, before I knew any better)
2. YJ

6x6:
1. V-Cube (which still remains un-modded, I haven't been able to sub-7 with it yet..)

Megaminx:
1. Storebought stickered Meffert's

Square-1:
1. MF8



lol I don't switch cubes


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 21, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> My cube history:
> 3x3
> 1.) Rubik's Storebought (Exploded)
> 2.) Storebought
> ...


5.) A3f 

2x2: 
1.)Maru

4x4:
1.)QJ 67mm

5x5: 
1.)V-Cube 5


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 21, 2010)

3x3:
1.) Rubik's Storebought
2.) C4Y white NIB
3.) New white A-I from Cubing Weekly
4.) White A-II from CAP2
5.) White F-II
6.) White GuHong

I don't actually have a speedcube right now. I lost my A-II and F-II, and my GuHong is missing an edge.


----------



## DeathCuberK (Nov 21, 2010)

2x2:
Ghost hand

3x3:
ancient rubik's brand (Jap color scheme)
Rubik's store-bought 
Ghost hand II
GuHong (white)
GuHong (black)

4x4:
tiled QJ
Maru
Dayan+mf8

5x5:
V-cube
YJ

Megaminx:
Chinaminx

Square 1:
Mf8


----------



## cyoubx (Nov 21, 2010)

2x2:
Rubik's ice :fp

3x3:
This weird dollar cube
Rubik's storebought x 4 (one from a friend)
Diansheng
Lepao
Maru DIY

4x4
Rubik's
Lepao/Eastsheen

5x5
YJ
V-Cube


----------



## gobenho (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm new to cubing so I my list isn't that long...

3x3 
Corporate swag Rubik's (pogobat-tastic)
White FII
AV
Haiyan Memory
Black FII

(I currently use my Black FII the most)

2x2 
LanLan (I'm the most inefficient Ortega-user ever)


----------



## JackJ (Nov 21, 2010)

1. Storebought
2. Original C4Y DIY
3. Amazing storebought
4. Hybrid
5. Dayan II
6. Alpha 5
7. FII
8. Lubix Guhong/FII


----------



## demma (Nov 22, 2010)

1. Dollar Store 
2. Rubik's Brand 
3. F-II 
4. Guhong
5. Lingyun


----------



## Bryan (Nov 22, 2010)

1. Rubik's storebought
2. Rubik's DIY
3. Type A
4. Another Type A (the old one wore out and would pop too much, even with adjustment).

And for my next competition, I'm going to either go with a Lubix GuHong or a Maru. I started cubing in late 2003, so yeah, I tend to use them for a while. I'm thinking I had the first Type A when I first started competing...


----------



## BigSams (Nov 22, 2010)

1. 1980 Arxon (my mom's) - melted thanks to jigaloo after 3 months
2. Storebought Rubik's (godly) - dropped by an idiot friend after 2 years
3. Trying to decide between my 10 DIYs... leaning towards old D, havent lubed any of them. Guhong sucks somehow


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 22, 2010)

2x2

Black Rubik's (Broke the first day!)
White Diansheng

3x3

I started with a very old Rubik's store bought that I had in the '80s with a weird color scheme. Yellow and white are not opposite so I got a...
New Rubik's store bought that I used for a while but it's slowwwwww so I got a....
White DIY Type C which worked great with WD-40 but I just had to try a...
DaYan Guhong no-stickers which I love but I was curious so...
Just last week I got a Black Shengen FII which I am starting to really like. 

Other 

Rubik's 4x4 
Rubik's 5x5 
Rubik's twist
I had a magic but I haven't seen it lately!


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 1, 2010)

antoineccantin said:


> *3x3*
> - Black Rubik's Game (really bad)
> - Purple C4Y DIY
> - Black FII
> ...


 
*3x3*
- AV-f


----------



## Rimuel (Dec 2, 2010)

Hmm, mine was probably:

1. Crappy cube that's so hard I'd hurt my nerves spinning it these days (btw I borrowed this)
2. Eastsheen black
3. Eastsheen white <------- has been my main ever since, because I did not need to change its stickers

I got the last cube from winning in the first competition ever held at my place. It's been my buddy ever since .


----------



## Seirup (Dec 26, 2010)

2x2x2

Eastsheen

3x3x3

Rubiks.com cube
Alpha-V Black

4x4x4

Eastsheen

5x5x5

Eastsheen

(Going for V-Cubes very soon)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 26, 2010)

2x2: Rubik's Ice Cube->LanLan->Ghosthand/ShengShou
3x3:Rubik's->C-1.5->DaYan II->F-II->Haiyan Haiyan->Alpha-V->Memory->GuHong
4x4:Eastsheen->QJ->Maru->ShengShou
5x5:V cube->YJ
6x6:V Cube->YJ
7x7:V Cube
Magic:Rubik's->Lingao
1x1:Lego-made->Carl Jr's
Megaminx:MF8 I
Pyraminx:QJ
SQ-1:MF8


----------



## Kapusta (Dec 26, 2010)

I'll just omit all the ones I didn't use as my main, since I can't remember some of them very well.

2x2
Eastsheen (w/ orange stickers, from Puzzleproz)
Lanlan (Lost it, now I use my old eastsheen again...)

3x3
Late 80s-Early 90s Storebought 3x3
Old Type A (Puzzleproz)
Mid-2009 Storebought
C4U
Edison
F II
Alpha V (Liked the F II better, but it got dirty and I couldn't get it back to its former glory, even after cleaning. Lost both of them at nationals.)
Maru w/ Nationals logo (Huge downgrade from the FII or the AV, but I'll be buying an FII sometime this week so I can finally start cubing... seriously again.)

4x4
Rubik's
Full sized QJ
Maru (would not recommend, much better things on the market now...)

5x5: 
V Cube (Broken)
V Cube again (Stolen from me)

6x6: 
Modded V Cube (Broken-ish, not speedsolvable anymore) 
Slightly modded V Cube (Inner layer still clicks)

7x7: V Cube (still use it after a year and a half)

Megaminx:
White PVC (Lasted less than a week! Damn white cubes! )
Black MF8 II (Lent to a friend at Nationals, getting it back in February)


----------



## steph1389 (Dec 26, 2010)

Mine is write poor:

Started with a storebought that you was not able to adjust. (sanded and use vaseline and it went rubbish) 

then bought a type a, not sure which one, but i ruined that some how. Obtained an original rubiks but gave to girlfriend as it was VERY stiff

now how a A-V DIY which is quite good but waiting for the cc now!


----------



## Erzz (Dec 26, 2010)

2x2 - LanLan

3x3- Storebought
Green Type A-I
Dayan II (didn't use much)
F-II (didn't use much)
Alpha-V (modded, still my main)
Mini Alpha-VI (that's what it said on the site)
GuHong
LingYun
Yellow GuoJia or something (didn't use)
Blue version of above (didn't use)
Storebought (didn't use, has pictures on the stickers)

4x4-Eastsheen -> Mini QJ

5x5-Rubik's


----------



## Howardw (Dec 30, 2010)

3x3x3:
1. Rubik's Brand (somebody smashed it because he was mad...)
2. Another Rubik's Brand
3. White type C
4.Type A third Model
5. Black C4Y Diy
6.Black type C
7.Black CII
8. Black AV
9. F2
10. Dayan Guhong
11. Dayan Lingyun

2x2x2:
1. Rubik's Brand
2. Eastsheen
3. Lan Lan
4. Ghost Hand

4x4x4:
1. Rubik's Brand
2. Eastsheen
3. Another eastsheen
4. White Mefferts
5. Black Mefferts
6. Black QJ
7.Mini QJ
8. Maru 
9. Dayan

5x5x5:
1. Eastsheen
2. YJ
3. V-cube

6x6x6:
1. White V-cube 6 (Lost)
2. Black V-cube 6 (modded) Missing a piece
3. White V-cube 6
4.YJ 6x6x6
5. White V-cube 6 ( won in a competition)
6. Pillowed 6x6x6
7. Another pillowed 6x6x6

7x7x7:
1. White V-cube 7
2. White V-cube 7: Won in a Competition
3. V-cube Illusion
4. White V-cube 7 (Won in a competition)


----------



## orcitect (Jan 19, 2011)

*3x3:*
Rubik's Storebought
White C4U
*Orange Guhong (Lubed with the 'Lubix Ultimate Guhong' Method, no edge mod though.)*

*4x4:*
Rubik's Revenge
*QJ Full Size White (Stickered)*


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 19, 2011)

2x2: Lanlan

3x3: 3 Rubik's storeboughts (all destroyed) ==> unknown type that friend gave me (I think it was an A-I) ==> F-II ==> Guhong

4x4: Rubik's (I haven't bothered to get a good 4x4)

5x5: V-cube


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 19, 2011)

Storebought.
AII.


----------



## Kian (Jan 19, 2011)

Rubik's Storebought (Nov. 2006-March 2008)
Type A (March 2008-June 2008)
Old Type D (June 2008-Feb. 2010)
F II (Feb. 2010-Nov. 2010)
Dayan Guhong (Nov. 2010-present)


----------



## tertius (Jan 19, 2011)

2x2
Lan Lan

3x3
Rubik's Storebought - Black (lost) 2005
Rubik's DIY white - White (temporarily lost) 2005
Rubik's Storebought - Black (lost) 2006
Rubik's Storebought - Black (lost) 2006
Found White DIY - 2010
AV-f - Black 2010 (currently lost)
Guhong - Black 2010
LingYun - Black 2010

Switch between the last two, hate the AV-f. 

Pyraminx
Mefferts II


----------



## LockOMan (Jan 20, 2011)

1. Random key chain cube
2. Store-bought
3. FII
4. Guhong


----------



## linkin182 (Jan 21, 2011)

3x3
____

rubiks store bought / Black
alpha V / Black
Dayan guhong / white (main)


----------



## cannon4747 (Jan 21, 2011)

okay i just started cubing and i decided to put down all of my cubes not just my mains because i don't have that many altogether:

2x2:
rubiks 2x2
white ghosthand 2x2

3x3:
rubiks brand 
F2
guhong
dairy queen picture cube
30th anniversary rubiks
Alpha V (hiayan memory mod)
Alpha V-f
Haiyan's Haiyan (Alpha VI)
mini keychain

4x4:
rubiks brand
lanlan
shengshou

5x5
Qj 5x5
v-cube 5

6x6
V-cube 6

7x7
V-cube 7

Other:
rubiks 360
Qj pyraminx
Qj megaminx
Rubiks magic
Qj skewb

my current main methods:
3x3: fridrich (2-look oll)
2x2: ortega
4x4: yau
5x5: reduction
6x6: reduction
7x7: reduction
megaminx: Erik akkersdijk's method
pyraminx: OKA method
skewb: combo of thrawst's and monkeydude1313's methods
magic: idk the name, pretty common speed method
360: my own method (i havent named it)


----------



## Mike Crozack (Feb 11, 2011)

1. Rubiks Storebought
2. F-I
3. Alpha-IV
4. F-II
5. D-II
6. Guhong


----------



## yiming liu2 (Feb 11, 2011)

3*3*3
dayan guhong white
2*2*2
lanlan black


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Feb 11, 2011)

2x2:
rubiks 2x2
eastsheen 2x2
yj 2x2
lan lan 2x2

3x3:
rubiks brand x2
Type F x2
guhong x2
storebought
C4U DIY
YJ 3x3
Diansheng 3x3
Ghosthand 1
YJ Crazy foot

4x4:
rubiks brand 4x4
eastsheen 4x4
maru 4x4

5x5
Qj 5x5
eastsheen 5x5
rubik's brand

6x6
V-cube 6

7x7
yj 7x7

Other competition:
rubik's clock
mf8 square-1
mf8 megaminx
storebought pyraminx
Qj pyraminx
Qj megaminx
GuoJia Magic x2
GuoJia Master Magic

Other non-comp
YJ Mirror cube
QJ Super square-1
Fisher cube(KO)

WOW thats a lot


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Feb 11, 2011)

2x2
es
3x3
DS>new type>type A>type F QJ>Type C>FII>haiyan memory>dayan guhong
4x4
ES>QJ tile>mini QJ>dayan+mf8
5x5
YJ>ES>v-cube
6x6
v-cube
7x7
YJ>v-cube


----------



## FoxWolf (Feb 11, 2011)

2x2
storebought
lan-lan (on it's way )

3x3
storebought 3 times
c4u brand
type A-3(?)
F-2 (lost)
c4u brand
guhong

4x4
storebought (broke)
Maru 4
QJ mini 4

5x5
storebought
v-cube

6x6
v-cube

7x7
v-cube

pyraminx, mastermorphix, skewb ultimate
meffert's

megaminx
chinaminx
QJ
meffert's

gigaminx
c4u


----------



## chikato_tan (Feb 11, 2011)

c4u blue trans (August-2009)
D2 ( a.k.a jongjun) (october 2009)
Rubiks DIY ver 2 (ferbuary 2010)
Guhong + A1 (August -2010)
Maru 4x4 (25-9-2010)
another Guhong (october-2010)
alpha 5 feng (November -2010)
Dayan 4x4 (9-1-2011)


----------



## y235 (Feb 11, 2011)

3X3:
rubiks storebought
F2
*Dayan Guhong black stickered*


----------



## timeless (Mar 5, 2011)

1. 3-4 dollarstore cubes
2. *rubik's brand*
3. gonna get a guhong soon


----------



## asportking (Mar 6, 2011)

2x2:
Ice cube
White LanLan

3x3
Rubik's storebought (used this until my brother threw it across the room at me and it broke)
White ghosthand
Black ghosthand
Black guhong

4x4
Rubik's storebought
Black LanLan
Black eastsheen
Black maru (haven't used it yet; bought it but still waiting for it to come)

5x5
Rubik's storebought
Black eastsheen
White v-cube


----------



## RTh (Mar 6, 2011)

2x2

Lan Lan

3x3 

Rubik's brand

DaYan Guhong

4x4

DaYan MF8 +

X-Cube 4

5x5

V-Cube


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Mar 6, 2011)

old model old cuber 

2x2x2 Easternsheen 

3x3x3 arxon

4x4x4 rubik's revenge

5x5x5 arxon

Personal method and original show tv

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZuC1lXnUcc


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 6, 2011)

2x2 - 
ES mini
ES
LanLan

3x3

Storebought x3
White AI
Black AIII
White Haiyan
White FII
White Guhong

4x4

Rubiks
Black ES
Black QJ
White YJ
White Maru
White Shenshou
White X-Cube

5x5 

Rubiks
Heavily modded Rubiks
White V cube

6x6

Pi'd White V
White V - unmodded

7x7

White V

Sq1

Black Mf8
White MF8
White Cubetwist

Megaminx

China minx
Black Mefferts
White Mf8

Magic/ MMagic

Rubik's


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 6, 2011)

*2x2:* Eastsheen > Lanlan.

*3x3:* Rubik's > CII > FII > A5 > Guhong.

*4x4:* Rubik's > Mini QJ > MF8+Dayan > X-Cube.


----------



## jianziboy (Mar 6, 2011)

2x2:eastsheen > lanlan > shengshou > lanlan
3x3:rubik's storebought > c4y > a2 > a3f > av > a3f > modded av > cheap $2 cube > modded av > guhong > linyun > guhong > modded av > guhong > cIII > guhong
4x4:eastsheen > mefferts > maru > dayan 4x4
5x5:rubik's >vcube
6x6:v cube


----------



## no1337cube (Mar 6, 2011)

2x2: Lan Lan

3x3:Rubik's Storebrought > Type E > Rubik's StorebroughtMod > GhostHand > Type E > GuHong

4x4:Yongjun > Maru


----------



## 24653483361 (Mar 6, 2011)

3x3
1.Storebought
2.Icon (so i guess thats a storebought...)
3.Mini Qj 48mm
4.F2
5.C4U Tile Cube
6.Micro Memory
7.Shengshou
I got 4,5,6 all in the same day, but thats the order i traded or bought them in, for my main i am currently between Micro Memory and Shengshou


----------



## Vinny (Mar 6, 2011)

I'll just do 3x3 because I only ever used 1 4x4 5x5 and everything else...

3x3
Storebought
Ghost Hand II
Cube4You DIY
Went back to the Ghost Hand II (same GHII)
Grey type F(II)
Stickerless GuHong
Alpha V
Black GuHong
LingYun

Now I use either my LingYun or GuHong, depending

Some of my 3x3s were never my main though, like my mini type C, A-Vf, or Transparent C(III)


----------



## RaresB (Mar 6, 2011)

2x2 lanlan 3x3 rubiks > f-II > haiyan memory > guhong > maru. 4x4 maru


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 6, 2011)

2x2: Rubiks>Ghosthand

3x3: Rubiks>f-II>Dayan Lingyun>back to f-II>Dayan GuHong


----------



## JRichardson1729 (Mar 6, 2011)

I started like 3 years ago then stopped and have recently started again, so it goes something like this:

2x2:
1.Eastsheen 4x4

3x3:
1.Random Chinese cube that was all right, but then an edge piece broke
2. Eastsheen 4x4

4x4:
1: Eastsheen 4x4


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 6, 2011)

2x2x2: Eastsheen, that's it
3x3x3: Rubik's>Type A1 (white)>Cube4you(white)>Painted diansheng I found at a flea market(white)>Dayan Guhong(white)
I do have other 3x3x3s but these have been my main cubes
4x4x4: Rubik's>Eastsheen>Mefferts(white)
5x5x5: Eastsheen>V-cube(white)


----------



## Jedi5412 (Mar 8, 2011)

2x2

1. lanlan 2x2 screw got worn out and kept exploding
2. lanlan 2x2

3x3:
1. Rubiks brand store bought
2. Sheshuo 3x3
3. Sheshou 3x3 got them both for $4 each at asian store
4. Cube4You DIY modded and sanded tonnes 

4x4

1. Maru 4x4


----------



## aridus (Mar 8, 2011)

Got dollar store junk cube for Christmas. 
February, got a Ghosthand II 3x3 and 4x4
Just got two white Guhongs, black Lingyun, and a V Cube 6 at the same time a few days ago.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 8, 2011)

*2x2:*
es
lanlan
lanlan

*3x3:*
Rubik's Game
C4Y
F-II
AV-f
Guhong

*4x4:*
es
shengshou

*5x5:*
es
YJ


----------



## pistelli (Mar 30, 2011)

1. Rubik's storebought
2. Ghosthand 2
3. Guhong white(I can't get the tensions right and I think I messed it up by putting liquid wrench on it  )
4. Shengen Type FII(Don't have it yet but I should be receiving it tomorrow in the mail)


----------

